# iPhone audio recording app



## fredtgreco (Jan 28, 2014)

I am looking for a good app to record simple audio (spoken word) using an iPhone.

Any recommendations?


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 28, 2014)

Audio Memos


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 28, 2014)

OPC'n said:


> Audio Memos



Agreed. I went with this solution after a bit of research.


----------



## MusicMan (Jan 28, 2014)

Evernote is a good app that links to multiple devices. So you can record on your phone and listen later on your computer. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 28, 2014)

Semper Fidelis said:


> OPC'n said:
> 
> 
> > Audio Memos
> ...


Which one?

This:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/audio-memos-pro/id290160980?mt=8

or this:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/audio-memos-voice-recorder/id338550388?mt=8


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 28, 2014)

fredtgreco said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > OPC'n said:
> ...



https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/audio-memos-voice-recorder/id338550388?mt=8
The Best Voice Recording App for iPhone


----------

